# Aide instrument USB-MIDI (batterie électronique)



## BigJoe (1 Juillet 2006)

Salut, à tous,

Je suis en train de tenter de réaliser une batterie électronique midi avec un petit processeur Pic.
Le 1er problème est de configurer correctement les descripteurs USB pour qu'il soit vu en tant qu'instrument midi. Le 2ème est d'envoyer correctement les notes de l'instrument.
Pour mon 1er problème, j'aurais besoin de votre aide, si vous avez un (ou des) instrument(s) midi directement en USB. Pour cela, il faudrait brancher l'instrument(s) sur le Mac, de lancer l'application Fourni avec XCode USB Prober (1er onglet, Bus probe), de sauvegarder la conf avec "Save ouput" et de me donner le résultat. Si vous en avez plusieurs c'est encore mieux (le mieux serait une batterie). Si vous avez une interface USB/Midi c'est intéressant aussi (je pourrais éventuellement ajouter une entrée purement midi).
Pour le 2ème problème, il faudrait "logger" les messages en modifiant le driver USB (fourni également par Apple).

Merci d'avance.
Si mon projet abouti, je le diffuserait gratuitement avec les sources.


----------

